# Dropped my Dinc2



## anubis2k3 (Jan 11, 2012)

So I dropped my phone a few days ago and broke the screen. Not a huge deal since the screens are only 20$~, but I also damaged the corner of the body pretty bad and can't find anywhere that sells the part. Anyone know a site that sells all types of parts for phones or is willing to sell me a scrapped dinc2?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Your best bet is to check eBay.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------

